# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  lexpression du jour

## cassidain

Distanciation Sociale

----------


## Rosemary

C'est triste, mais nécessaire.

----------


## JEK



----------


## GramChop

> C'est triste, mais nécessaire.



D'accord!

----------


## pascaleschmidt

ben oui! Parfois c'est pour le mieux surtout avec certains!!! Ma grandmere avait aide des individus pendant la guerre et pour sauver leurs vies ils ont du se cacher dans des sous sols sans lumière pendant des mois... on peut passer ce cap.... je crois que l'on y sortira avec un peu plus d'humilité.... et de force interieure...

----------


## cassidain

bien dit, mon amie

----------


## cec1

. . . being of petite French language skill, I’m feeling left out!  Can someone give me the “Reade’s Digesr” version of this exchange?

----------


## debd

> . . . being of petite French language skill, I’m feeling left out!  Can someone give me the “Reade’s Digesr” version of this exchange?



The thread speaks of social distancing, and the need for it.  There is also a mention of a grandmother who helped people during the war, and having to hide in basements for long periods of time, with no light.

----------


## cec1

> The thread speaks of social distancing, and the need for it.  There is also a mention of a grandmother who helped people during the war, and having to hide in basements for long periods of time, with no light.



Merci!

----------


## Rosita



----------


## elgreaux

> 



ca serait fantastique !

----------


## lvbookworm

Oui! (Je suis désolé. Mon français n'est pas bon, mais j'aime vraiment ça! ) Un beau souhait pour tout le monde.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

> 



Ah ma grande... pour les journalistes, ca ca les intéressent pas.....

----------


## pascaleschmidt

the point was: we can do this... 

c'est important de bien traduire .... pas manquer le but du communique....

----------


## pascaleschmidt

> The thread speaks of social distancing, and the need for it.  There is also a mention of a grandmother who helped people during the war, and having to hide in basements for long periods of time, with no light.



 next time skip the translating..... you missed the point.

----------


## Izzy

> ...Ma grandmere avait aide des individus pendant la guerre et pour sauver leurs vies ils ont du se cacher dans des sous sols sans lumière pendant des mois...



La liberté reviendra...

----------

